# Got 3 yesterday



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I fished the Rocky after work for a couple of hours yesterday. I got 3, 2 skippers and 1 about 30" long. The big fish was shaped like a torpedo, it only weighed around 7 lbs. I caught 2 on pink spawn sacks and 1 on minnow. It was a really light bite. I saw 2 other fish caught. This was my first steelie trip of the year. Felt really good to be out. 

Wes


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Steelhauler said:


> I fished the Rocky after work for a couple of hours yesterday. I got 3, 2 skippers and 1 about 30" long. The big fish was shaped like a torpedo, it only weighed around 7 lbs. I caught 2 on pink spawn sacks and 1 on minnow. It was a really light bite. I saw 2 other fish caught. This was my first steelie trip of the year. Felt really good to be out.
> 
> Wes



Yeah rocky was good this wknd. Fished with my brother yesterday and a buddy today - hooked into 10 or so between the three of us. We got 2 large torpedo shaped hens also . I thought skimanias were shaped that way and the manistee were more football shaped...? It completely weirded me out because they look like drop backs, but I don't think they would've spawned out by now...? Heres a pic of my buddies fish from today, then my brothers yesterday. Any comments?


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Those are manistees, pa fish which are mostly the London strain look like footballs


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Gotcha, thanks for input.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

You're welcome, and that one on the bottom looks like its been spawning BC its fins are beat up. Also, i dunno if you're releasing those or not but take a close look at where you're gripping the fish in the top pic. You're squeezing its heart, and if you let that fish go its probably going to die


----------



## W DeMarco (Apr 23, 2013)

Here we go again...

Great lookin catch!


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

W DeMarco said:


> Here we go again...
> 
> Great lookin catch!


There's nothing wrong with informing people of the proper way to handle fish for catch and release. Some aren't concerned with it because they are not releasing, and others have just never been shown the correct way.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

kapposgd said:


> You're welcome, and that one on the bottom looks like its been spawning BC its fins are beat up. Also, i dunno if you're releasing those or not but take a close look at where you're gripping the fish in the top pic. You're squeezing its heart, and if you let that fish go its probably going to die


please post the proper way to hold a steelhead.....so, people know...thank's


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

http://www.fishingaddictsnorthwest.com/3-rules-for-handling-steelhead/

Quite simple - keep your hands out of and away from the gills, don't land on the rocks, keep the fish in the water, and when ready for a picture, hold by the tail and use your hand as a support under its belly without putting pressure on the sides of the fish.

A helpful tactic is briefly turning the fish upside down in the water, which will settle them down and minimize the thrashing. 

When reviving a fish, don't just do it in 6" of still water. Hold the fish upstream in current so that the water can flow through its gills.


----------



## pafisher (Mar 10, 2013)

mdogs444 said:


> http://www.fishingaddictsnorthwest.com/3-rules-for-handling-steelhead/
> 
> Quite simple - keep your hands out of and away from the gills, don't land on the rocks, keep the fish in the water, and when ready for a picture, hold by the tail and use your hand as a support under its belly without putting pressure on the sides of the fish.
> 
> ...


In addition to all that buy a mesh landing glove,then you can get a grip by the tail.


----------

